# mag flatscreen tv



## ottis

lastnite switched tv off, went to sleep!.. this morning tv is switched on, the power lite is on, no picture, no image, & remote or tv controls wont work. the screen lites up as if the cable is off?...or vcr,dvd...is off.? n0 blue screen/ more like a black screen with an indication of lite. what happend ?..... how do i fix it?


----------



## yustr

First of all, Welcome to TSF ottis, we're glad you found us.

My guess is that you turned off the source not the TV. I've done that too. Turned the cable box off instead of the TV only to discover it some time later. With multi-function remotes it's not hard to do.

The key will be isolating the problem - if there is one. Here's what I'd do, assuming you haven't got it working already: unplug the TV for a couple of minutes. While its off - check all the connections. Then change the batteries in the remote. Then plug it back in and make sure its set to the cable input. You might have to use the buttons on the TV as it may be the remote. Then make sure the cable box is on - you should be able to see the front panel LED change when you change channels for example. If you still don't have a picture, do the same but this time use the DVD player and corresponding input. If you still don't have a picture its probably something with the TV. Post back with the make and model and we can do some research.

Again, welcome to TSF, the best place on the web.


----------



## ottis

yes, i checked all obvious connections, power source, i have surge protection. i repeated general set up!..... but no good news. that being said , i found my reciept & warranty papers. mag offers a one year warranty. unit was purchased in feburary & manufactured in jan 07. product # ma32ef1ac Id-f model #3200. so tommorow i'll call cust service & see what happens?....still timid about getting the unit to the repair center and without costing an arm and a leg. u know shipping & reciving & re shipping.


----------



## jpj0928

the same thing happened to me 4 days ago! i googled my problem and found this thread. same manufacture date, same problem, although my screen does not even light up a little bit. i'm very frusterated with this as i spent $500 on the tv and don't really feel like spending $100+ to ship it back and have it happen again down the road. i feel like i should just bite the bullet and spend more $ on a better quality tv. please let me know if you find a solution without having to send it back!


----------



## ottis

dear jpj0928 sorry!.. I sent the t.v. to cali. unless you happen upon a repair tech who does these repairs daily, you wont know the prob. I susspect that assembly bid wars for circuit boards is the culprit. and the low bidder ended up in mag tv's.


----------



## thunderdave

I just experienced the same problem. 

Ottis, any chance for an update?
Or, could you post the phone number from the Owners Manual for MAG?
Of course, I can't find my owners manual, very frustrating.


----------



## metallicarat

I had the same problem with mine. Opened it up, checked the second fuse (on the power supply board) it's good. Then I tested the voltages coming off of the back (labeled, thankfully) and only the standby 5V gets anything. (Side note, the front LED which is red when the set is off doesn't work now either) so I was checking out the largest board (with the assumption that it's the big daddy) and Lo! I find not one but TWO small ICs (AP1501A) with the _V(in) - Operating voltage input_ and _Output - Switching output pins _that appear to have been soldered on, but later cut and pulled back from the board. I know what you're thinking... Burnt, right? No sign of char on the board, nor on the components directly above. Also, the tips show more "cut" damage than the typical burn through. The chip is a DC/DC converter (stepdown). 
Now that I've gotten this far, I'm so dang lost as to what to do next. Any ideas?

Warranty Info : 1.877.532.8176 Mon-Fri 8AM-6PM Pacific Std Time
www.maginnovison.com


----------



## Harshfield

ring up to the customer care they will give you the good solution.


----------



## SeanH

What is the good solution?

I have two of these and one just died. Any advice will help?


----------



## darlabrien

this is my problem lastnite switched tv off, went to sleep!.. this morning tv is switched on, the power lite is on, no picture, no image, & remote or tv controls wont work. the screen lites up as if the cable is off?...or vcr,dvd...is off.? n0 blue screen/ more like a black screen with an indication of lite. what happend ?..... how do i fix it?


----------



## darlabrien

i have the same problem. shut off tv lastnight. got up this morning and NOTHING but a black screen. I have checked everything, but nothing is still working, called company and they do not make this model anymore or service them they said.. any suggestions


----------



## yustr

darlabrien, welcome to TSF :wave:

Since this thread is almost 3 years old, its doubtful there's a solution to your problem that is within your ability to fix, and the TV's not worth enough to have a independent repair shop attempt a fix. (The diagnosis will cost more than the TV is worth.  )

My guess is you'll be spending next weekend shopping for a new TV. :upset:


----------

